# What exactly is a Pigeon Yeast Infection?



## bronwyn (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi,

Seems that almost every bird I rescue has a yeast infection - which are usually treated successfully with nystatin.

I know it's a fungal infection in the crop which affects digestion. But I don't know what causes it. 

Thanks!

Bronwyn


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I do believe it is just yeast going bonkers because the birds immunities are down, when the birds are healthy the yeast is kept in check.


----------



## bronwyn (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, that makes sense because thinking about these birds, it's rare that the yeast infection is their only ailment. Sometimes, malnutrition, pox, canker, round worm, PMV, etc, etc. are revealed after the yeast is gone.

I guess I just don't understand how yeast functions in their/our bodies. There is so much to learn that my brain just seems to lock down at the thought of everything I don't know....

Thanks!

Bronwyn


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Most common cause is yeast called *Candida albicans*. That is the reason why yeast overgrowth in pigeons is called Candidiasis (*Sour Crop *is another name).
*Symptoms:*
Typical signs are puffy crop, slow crop, vomiting, sour smell from bird’s mouth, foamy diarrhea. 
*Cause:*
Birds on antibiotics treatment and high sugar diet usually develop Candidiasis. Baytril is especially one of the drugs that stimulate yeast growing and it is recommended to administer together with Nustatin.
*Treatment:*
Good treatment for Candida are Mycostatin, Amphotericin, Flucytosine etc.
Emptying crop, flushing with diluted solution baking soda, or Lugol’s Iodine solution are good remedies in case of Candida infection. All antibiotics must be discontinued.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

1. Immune system is down
2. Overuse of antibiotics and other meds.
3. PH is too alkaline

ACV in the water, use of probiotics and garlic is very useful in treatment.


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*baking soda*

Now I believe what I had heard. I was told that you can use 1 teaspoon of baking soda /gal. for one day and then use one tablespoon of acv /gallon for two days and this should help the bird get back on tract. I was afraid to use this remidy but I might now if need be. >Kevin


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

If birds can not keep their yeast in check naturally, then they need to be evalutated for sickness. give treatments , but if it is recurruing, something is amiss. it is not a big surprise rehab birds need to be treated, but the cure could be something else all together.


----------



## bronwyn (Nov 14, 2008)

This is great info for my "yeast" files....

Flushing the crop with a baking soda solution means just putting the mix in the water dish or administering with a syringe?

Thanks,

Bronwyn


----------

